# Plastidip.



## Joemz9 (Jul 31, 2015)

What you guys think.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

not my style but if you like it that's all that matters.

i would have left the VW logo chrome.


----------



## Joemz9 (Jul 31, 2015)

I thought about leaving the VW chrome. Maybe this spring I'll mess around with it a little.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Blacked out grille*

Here's my version of the blacked out grille: http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/Racecarracecar/media/Finalfinal002.jpg.html?o=9


----------



## Joemz9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Love the carbon fiber. I also like the LEDs on the head lights if you don't mind telling me where you got the LEDs


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Audi style lights*

The lights came from a place called CarID.com. What makes these LEDs different than the others available at Autozone or on line: They are side-firing lights. There's an old thread on the installation. In the search box type in Audi style lights (IIRC).


----------

